# Ferrari F40 Fiero



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4558979548&category=7251


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I remember when these things were popular... 15 years ago.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

There's only one Fiero kit I ever liked. Looking back on it now it looks a bit like a second gen Eclipse around the headlights... The same guy that's selling htis kit makes V8 conversion kits for the Fiero.

The Finale:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Over $35,000 invested?


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

> Why pay $300,000 for the real thing?


 :lmao: :rofl:


----------

